# Economical refugium light



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

I am looking for suggestions for refugium light for 14x14x14 refugium 

I am not able to afford kessil H380.. what are the other option available in market , which grows cheato well ..
Share your experience and thought on same ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Why spend so much money, http://www.melevsreef.com/articles/an-inexpensive-refugium-bulb


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Really good article . Am willing to spend 40-50$ on good grow light , since my main filteration ll b refugium, no plans to have reactor ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

nfa1987 said:


> Really good article . Am willing to spend 40-50$ on good grow light , since my main filteration ll b refugium, no plans to have reactor ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi I recently bought 2 of the below Bulbs from amazon for my refugium and I must say they have surpassed my expectation in growing Chaeto. Take a look

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B06XS991WY/ref=oh_aui_i_d_old_o1_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

One light enough for 8gallon refugium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

nfa1987 said:


> One light enough for 8gallon refugium?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm growing lps and a couple of sps in my nano 20 gal with a 23 watt led fixture so I think 1- 36 watt bulb from the amazon link would be more than enough for an 8 gallon fuge!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

nfa1987 said:


> One light enough for 8gallon refugium?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes more thn enough what are dimensions of the tank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*refuge light*

a refuge light is a cheap and cheerful light 
u can go to home depot and get a metal housing located in the elevtical section , dollar store sells 6500 cfl bulbs grows cheato like a champ 
no need for anything more then that ... total cost prob 25.00 
don't over think it , that bulb grows cheato

jmho


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

tom g said:


> a refuge light is a cheap and cheerful light
> 
> u can go to home depot and get a metal housing located in the elevtical section , dollar store sells 6500 cfl bulbs grows cheato like a champ
> 
> ...


Agreed I did use the regular 6500 cfl Bulb to grow Chaeto but my experience as compared to the new Bulbs are different. The Overall health of the Chaeto is different but thts just me MAYBE..since I installed the Bulbs the Chaeto is thick green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lighting*

I have thick and green as well
I will snap a pic when I get home...
Only issue I have is when I forget to shut light off 
I get some red algae...


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> Yes more thn enough what are dimensions of the tank
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12x12x12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

